# Inline skating anyone?



## kyuzo (May 31, 2012)

Anyone who's a skating fan? Or anyone who's a inline slaloming junkie!? Please do post in this thread so that we could organize a skating meet-up! Or probably even a slalom jammin session!! So that we could share tips, etc!!

Cheers!!

Cheers!!


----------

